

Work-Life Balance Is Impossible - Nomlab
http://emyth.com/blog/work-life-balance/

======
lmm
I'm managing it all right.

I work < 40 hrs/week, and I stick to those hours. I don't bring my work home.
I don't make my work part of my "self"; I'm polite to my colleagues, but not
intimate. When I'm working on a tough problem I'll bring my full intellect to
bear - but if the code isn't finished when it's time to go home that's fine,
I'll shrug my shoulders and carry on tomorrow.

Life is good. I have enough time for friends and hobbies. I work hard and I
enjoy my job, but it's not my passion.

If balance is impossible, maybe you're in the wrong job.

~~~
Nomlab
Sounds like you're making a strategic choice for a period of time ... but is
that really what you'll be doing in 10 years?

~~~
lmm
I see no reason why not. I'm making a sustainable salary, it comfortably
supports my lifestyle (which is not exactly frugal) and I can put a bit away
for the future. Of course lifestyles change, but if I've got money in the bank
and a transferable skillset then I'd say that puts me in pretty good shape for
the unknown future.

I think people living the way the article described are far less likely to be
doing it in 10 years' time. IME very few people treat their job as their
passion after starting a family.

